# [Guide] Enable AT&T US HD Voice/VoLTE on non-supported W10M phones



## nate0 (Jul 6, 2017)

This is how I enabled AT&T US HD Voice/VoLTE on the Lumia 950 XL Dual sim and the factory Unlocked Alcatel IDOL 4s.  It should work on the Lumia 950 Dual sim too, but I have not tested this method on it yet.

*Requires full file system access with MTP or SFTP using Interop tools
*All the files attached were taken from the latest AT&T Lumia 950 FFU  (01078.00053.16236.35035 - OS 10.0.10586.318)
*To reset everything back to original factory settings requires either a re-flash or you can take the files you backed up before hand and replace them back.
**The one caveat to this is you need to use an AT&T Lumia 950 imei to register to your ICCID (sim card ID) with AT&T customer support to enable the hd voice/ims registration to come online.  It might work with a Lumia 830 imei for AT&T too.
***There was mention of AT&T possibly whitelisting your device. This would allow IMS provisioning to complete without the need to have AT&T update your IMEI with that of a AT&T branded one.  Seems even though you can ask AT&T to do this, it has not actually been proven to work.  The only for sure way is to use a AT& branded Lumia 950 IMEI.

Update 7/20/2017: Updated files attached to include the specific ATT-US files from the 950 XL rom RM-1085_15919 (product: 059X7S5).  The modem file is slightly different as it provisions with the same bands that come default already on the 950XL, it will not remove band 17 like the 950 ATT modemconfiguration.cab file does.  The modem files as far as I know only work on the x50 Lumia models and not OEM models.

Install Interop Tools
- Here is the link.  I used version InteropTools_1.9.437.0_arm_RC3.

Install Swish 
- This sftp client found here (needed for Lumia 950/XL) for explorer sftp support. For the IDOL 4s enable Full file system access via MTP with read write access in Interop Tools under the Unlock options/settings.

 Gain access to the file systems using Interop Tools app.
- In Interop Tools go the SSH--Account Manager and add an account.  The account user name should be System.

- Tap the account System so it is highlighted and then tap templates to use.

- Tap enable full file system access with sftp.  Then go to the template options and hit the authentication drop down setting it to password.

- Add the password (4 digit pin of your choice).

- Once your phone is on wifi, add an SFTP Connection under Swish. Set the user to system. Set the path to /c/.  Once added double click it and login with the pin you set.  Explorer will open with your phones files.   There is a guide in more detail on sftp file system access made by snickler if you need to see more details about this method. 


For the Lumia 950/XL do the below:
- Copy and back up all files under C:\Programs\CommonFiles\ADC\Microsoft and C:\Programs\CommonFiles\ADC\OEM.

- Then Copy and replace the files under C:\Programs\CommonFiles\ADC\Microsoft and C:\Programs\CommonFiles\ADC\OEM with the files of the zip file titled ADC.zip

- Copy and backup the file under C:\Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\MMO\Multivariant.

- Then Copy and replace the file under C:\Programs\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\MMO\Multivariant with the contents of the zip file titled modemconfiguration.zip

- From there do a hard reset.


For the Alcatel IDOL 4s do the below using full file system access with MTP:
- Copy and backup all the files under C:\Programs\CommonFiles\ADC\Microsoft and C:\Programs\CommonFiles\ADC\OEM.

- Then Copy and replace the files under C:\Programs\CommonFiles\ADC\Microsoft and C:\Programs\CommonFiles\ADC\OEM with the contents of the zip file titled ADC.zip

- From there do a hard reset.


When the OOBE setup returns after hard reset, you may have a light blue/cyan theme and the display/dpi/font size may be a bit different too.  This is due to the packages used from the AT&T 950.  Go through the normal setup and let it fully boot to the start screen.  Wait for the prompt to tell you to reboot your phone for settings/sim card settings to change/update.

Alternatively you can add the two files in the zip file titled MO_VoLTE_1117.zip to the c:\windows\system32.  This will replace the MO_VoLTE_Label_1117.dll and MO_VoLTE_Description_1117.dll details found near the volte toggle under Sim settings with the proper descriptions.

To reset everything back to original factory settings requires either a re-flash or you can take the files you backed up prior and replace them back.

Thanks to the creator of interop tools @gus33000.  Without access to that tool/app this and other things like this would not be possible. To @snickler for finding and explaining the sftp file system access in a guide to help others like me use that method.


----------



## subhamnayan (Jul 18, 2017)

nate0 said:


> This is how I enabled AT&T US HD Voice/VoLTE on the Lumia 950 XL Dual sim and the factory Unlocked Alcatel IDOL 4s.  It should work on the Lumia 950 Dual sim too, but I have not tested this method on it yet.
> 
> *Requires full file system access with MTP or SFTP using Interop tools
> *All the files attached were taken from the latest AT&T Lumia 950 FFU  (01078.00053.16236.35035 - OS 10.0.10586.318)
> ...

Click to collapse



Should i try it in lumia 930


----------



## nate0 (Jul 18, 2017)

subhamnayan said:


> Should i try it in lumia 930

Click to collapse



Phones that came with WP8/8.1 are set up differently and may not provision files the same way during a hard reset.  But if you want to try it and just see if it contains the same file/directory structure you can.  I only test this officially on the 950 XL and factory unlocked NA IDOL4s.


----------



## subhamnayan (Jul 18, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Phones that came with WP8/8.1 are set up differently and may not provision files the same way during a hard reset.  But if you want to try it and just see if it contains the same file/directory structure you can.  I only test this officially on the 950 XL and factory unlocked NA IDOL4s.

Click to collapse



No it does not contains same directory


----------



## nate0 (Jul 18, 2017)

subhamnayan said:


> No it does not contains same directory

Click to collapse



It is up to you then.  It might be a waste of time or if it could work it would require more than what I have shared.


----------



## nate0 (Sep 18, 2017)

@subhamnayan 
The Nokia phones use individual NVI files that are not rolled up in a modemconfiguration.cab file.  See this other post I made about enabling additional bands on the 1520.  You might be able to use some of the info there to get what you are looking for (https://forums.windowscentral.com/search.php?searchid=34263546)


----------



## Flavius Etius (Sep 20, 2017)

nate0 said:


> This is how I enabled AT&T US HD Voice/VoLTE on the Lumia 950 XL Dual sim and the factory Unlocked Alcatel IDOL 4s.  It should work on the Lumia 950 Dual sim too, but I have not tested this method on it yet.
> 
> *Requires full file system access with MTP or SFTP using Interop tools
> *All the files attached were taken from the latest AT&T Lumia 950 FFU  (01078.00053.16236.35035 - OS 10.0.10586.318)
> ...

Click to collapse



It worked on my Lumia 950 XL
Look on LumiaFirmware.com for an FFU from your provider (in my case the Lumia 950) mount it with ImgMount and extract the files mentioned above.
for me no reset was necessary, as soon as I pasted the files in the ADC folder I got a message that "SIM settings have been changed please restart" and IMS registration was on
That's my findings so far


----------



## goreng (Sep 26, 2017)

Flavius Etius said:


> It worked on my Lumia 950 XL
> Look on LumiaFirmware.com for an FFU from your provider (in my case the Lumia 950) mount it with ImgMount and extract the files mentioned above.
> for me no reset was necessary, as soon as I pasted the files in the ADC folder I got a message that "SIM settings have been changed please restart" and IMS registration was on
> That's my findings so far

Click to collapse



Is yours a DualSIM 950XL?

I am trying to bring up my 059X523 RM-1116 VAR EURO A6 CV BLACK (Lumia 950XLDS) on T-Mobile Germany to register for VoLTE. 

My 950XL (059X4V3 RM-1085 VAR EURO 1X CV BLACK) is working fine in VoLTE, the 950XLDS is not allowed in the Network.


----------



## nate0 (Sep 28, 2017)

@goreng
I think there is only one TMO firmware for the 950 XL and it is for the dual sim. Not sure what regions it is open to but here are the details
Phone model: Lumia 950 XL Dual SIM
PackageTitle: RM-1116 VAR EURO PL TMO BLACK
Product Code: 059X502
manufacturerHardwareModel: RM-1116
Last Firmware: 01078.00053.16236.35012
OperatorName: TMO-PL, 

I am from the US so I am not familiar with the regions/carriers of there.  Might be worth a look though.


----------



## Flavius Etius (Oct 3, 2017)

goreng said:


> Is yours a DualSIM 950XL?
> 
> I am trying to bring up my 059X523 RM-1116 VAR EURO A6 CV BLACK (Lumia 950XLDS) on T-Mobile Germany to register for VoLTE.
> 
> My 950XL (059X4V3 RM-1085 VAR EURO 1X CV BLACK) is working fine in VoLTE, the 950XLDS is not allowed in the Network.

Click to collapse



My Lumia 950 XL is single SIM. SO far I do not know if it's possible to get it work on a Dual SIM (without disabling the second SIM slot)


----------



## subhamnayan (Feb 7, 2018)

Can it be used for other carriers???
Sorry for noob question.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 7, 2018)

It is.  I switched to T-Mobile US and it is actually easier to do this (enabling VoLTE/HD Voice/VoWiFi) than on AT&T...which I kind of expected.  It may be possible to do this on other carriers in other regions too, but it largely depends a lot on the device itself.  For T-Mobile it is possible to configure VoLTE/HD Voice/VoWiFi for the IDOL 4s Open market variant and Lumia 950 XL RM-1085, 830 (VoLTE/HD Voice), 650 RM-1150 (VoLTE/HD Voice), 640 XL RM-1063 (VoLTE/HD Voice) and there may be others. The 930/929 and 1520 are unusual in that I never could figure out how to enabled any features like this for any carriers on them.


----------



## subhamnayan (Feb 18, 2018)

*Help*



nate0 said:


> It is.  I switched to T-Mobile US and it is actually easier to do this (enabling VoLTE/HD Voice/VoWiFi) than on AT&T...which I kind of expected.  It may be possible to do this on other carriers in other regions too, but it largely depends a lot on the device itself.  For T-Mobile it is possible to configure VoLTE/HD Voice/VoWiFi for the IDOL 4s Open market variant and Lumia 950 XL RM-1085, 830 (VoLTE/HD Voice), 650 RM-1150 (VoLTE/HD Voice), 640 XL RM-1063 (VoLTE/HD Voice) and there may be others. The 930/929 and 1520 are unusual in that I never could figure out how to enabled any features like this for any carriers on them.

Click to collapse



I want to enable it for "Jio" a carrier in INDIA that provides VoLTE services but only android and ios users are able to use it and they donot sell a specific lumia with VoLTE services or there carrier name on it.
*I am using L950XL DS Indian Variant.
*Is this  possible??? If yes can you guide me how to edit configuration files to do this.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 19, 2018)

subhamnayan said:


> I want to enable it for "Jio" a carrier in INDIA that provides VoLTE services but only android and ios users are able to use it and they donot sell a specific lumia with VoLTE services or there carrier name on it.
> *I am using L950XL DS Indian Variant.
> *Is this  possible??? If yes can you guide me how to edit configuration files to do this.

Click to collapse



I was mainly referring to US carriers.  You would need to get a hold of a Windows 10 Mobile handset that supports VoLTE on Jio and build new nvi file entries for the Lumia.  I don't know of a model that would support Jio VoLTE except maybe the IDOL 4s Pro model that support European Countries.  Once you find a Windows 10 Mobile phone that supports VoLTE on that carrier you a starting point.


----------



## subhamnayan (Feb 19, 2018)

nate0 said:


> I was mainly referring to US carriers.  You would need to get a hold of a Windows 10 Mobile handset that supports VoLTE on Jio and build new nvi file entries for the Lumia.  I don't know of a model that would support Jio VoLTE except maybe the IDOL 4s Pro model that support European Countries.  Once you find a Windows 10 Mobile phone that supports VoLTE on that carrier you a starting point.

Click to collapse



There aren't any WP that supports jio VoLTE


----------



## Notyours (Mar 21, 2018)

nate0 said:


> **The one caveat to this is you need to use an AT&T Lumia 950 imei to register to your ICCID (sim card ID) with AT&T customer support to enable the hd voice/ims registration to come online.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the guide!  I completed the steps on my 950xl and HD voice works, but I'm having trouble getting IMS to stay registered.  

I have a new SIM being shipped to me and plan on registering it with an at&t branded 950 IMEI. When you did yours, was the SIM in the 950 or the 950 XL when you called and registered?  If it was the 950, then I guess I need to buy one, but if just the IMEI is needed, then I just need the number, right?  Did you call or do it online?


----------



## nate0 (Mar 21, 2018)

Notyours said:


> Thanks for the guide!  I completed the steps on my 950xl and HD voice works, but I'm having trouble getting IMS to stay registered.
> 
> I have a new SIM being shipped to me and plan on registering it with an at&t branded 950 IMEI. When you did yours, was the SIM in the 950 or the 950 XL when you called and registered?  If it was the 950, then I guess I need to buy one, but if just the IMEI is needed, then I just need the number, right?  Did you call or do it online?

Click to collapse



I only used the 950 imei. I also had this happen once where my SIM went bad and ims and LTE were broken. I could not lock LTE bands therefore ims would fail. Might not be similar to your situation though.

Also you can do it online with support.


----------



## Notyours (Mar 28, 2018)

Just a follow up for anyone else following this thread.  I figured out why my IMS registration kept unregistering.

I got it registered by putting my existing SIM into an at&t branded 950.  The IMS registered and I was able to make HD calls.  I put in back into my modified 950xl and the IMS would stay registered only for a few minutes.  I was being greedy.  I wanted WiFi calling in addition to HD Voice.  After turning off WiFi calling my IMS has been registered for over 24 hours now.


----------



## spe317 (May 12, 2018)

I am having really bad luck with this process. First time my 950xl DS couldn't recognize either SIM slot, now there is only one SIM being recognized but it is not reading the sim card. It is a functioning card. I wonder if I'm missing something or putting in the wrong files from the zip? I assume this is a modem issue...


----------



## nate0 (May 12, 2018)

spe317 said:


> I am having really bad luck with this process. First time my 950xl DS couldn't recognize either SIM slot, now there is only one SIM being recognized but it is not reading the sim card. It is a functioning card. I wonder if I'm missing something or putting in the wrong files from the zip? I assume this is a modem issue...

Click to collapse



What files did you use and where did you place them?

Did you run any thor2 commands?


----------



## spe317 (May 12, 2018)

nate0 said:


> What files did you use and where did you place them?
> 
> Did you run any thor2 commands?

Click to collapse



I've run vcReg, used interop to swish, where I then replaced the contents of the OEM and Microsoft folders with the unzipped files you provided. I did have one extra file in the MS folder I did not replace though. I also replaced the Multivariant with the unzipped modemconfig cab file.

I've not run any thor commands except after the airplane situation when I had to reflash and start over.
There is a distinct possibility that I am a noob here--I'll own that.


----------



## nate0 (May 12, 2018)

When you reflashed your 950 XL did you send the thor2 command like this?
thor2.exe -mode uefiflash -ffufile <ffufile_RM-xxxx.ffu>* -do_full_nvi_update -do_factory_reset* -reboot

It could be that whatever changes you did to the phone when it was in airplane mode with no sim slot at all remained even after the flash.

If you want you can try now to reset the modem using the below to see if it does any good.  Otherwise you may need to reflash the phone again using the mode reset and nvi update.
thor2.exe -mode uefiflash -ffufile <ffufile_RM-xxxx.ffu> *-do_factory_reset* -skip_flash -reboot


----------



## spe317 (May 12, 2018)

nate0 said:


> When you reflashed your 950 XL did you send the thor2 command like this?
> thor2.exe -mode uefiflash -ffufile <ffufile_RM-xxxx.ffu>* -do_full_nvi_update -do_factory_reset* -reboot
> 
> It could be that whatever changes you did to the phone when it was in airplane mode with no sim slot at all remained even after the flash.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well you are a god among men. The thor2 restored sim capabilities. I replaced  the files and all was well until I was prompted to restart for Carrier Settings. That step leaves me with one recognized sim and an unrecognized sim card. I suppose I'll attempt another Thor and see where that leaves me.

I really appreciate your help.

Also stupid question, what would happen if I used thor with an ffu from an att 950 variant in place of my 950xl DS?


----------



## nate0 (May 12, 2018)

spe317 said:


> Well you are a god among men. The thor2 restored sim capabilities. I replaced  the files and all was well until I was prompted to restart for Carrier Settings. That step leaves me with one recognized sim and an unrecognized sim card. I suppose I'll attempt another Thor and see where that leaves me.
> 
> I really appreciate your help.
> 
> Also stupid question, what would happen if I used thor with an ffu from an att 950 variant in place of my 950xl DS?

Click to collapse



The 950 FFU will not flash to the 950 XL and vice versa.  They have hash and platform_ID differences.


----------



## nate0 (May 12, 2018)

@spe317
Since you are reflashing anyway...once you verify all the files are in place.  Do  full_nvi_update not factory_reset.

thor2.exe -mode uefiflash -ffufile <ffufile_RM-xxxx.ffu>* -do_full_nvi_update* -skip_flash -reboot

This leaves the modem alone as a single sim, and only reintializes the NVI settings with an update from the nvi files.
If still having an issue you can try a hard reset too.  I am not certain why your sim would be doing this...Are you using the Lumia 950 modemconfiguraton.cab file from my first post or are you using the 950 XL files I attached (File Type: zip	950XL_RM-1085_15919_ATT-US_files.zip)


----------



## nate0 (May 12, 2018)

@spe317


----------



## spe317 (May 12, 2018)

I'm not sure I managed, but I guess my sim card went bad.

Whatever happened, a new sim is now working once I redid all the steps including an nvi reset and then hard reset to get messaging working. Huge thanks for all your time and effort.

I'll continue to post if my battle with ATT concludes with a fully provisioned 950xl ds being whitelisted.


----------



## nate0 (May 12, 2018)

spe317 said:


> I'm not sure I managed, but I guess my sim card went bad.
> 
> Whatever happened, a new sim is now working once I redid all the steps including an nvi reset and then hard reset to get messaging working. Huge thanks for all your time and effort.
> 
> I'll continue to post if my battle with ATT concludes with a fully provisioned 950xl ds being whitelisted.

Click to collapse



I had that happen once to an AT&T sim.  Except it was not as obvious as yours...my issue was that it would just not lock LTE bands.  Took me a week to realize it was due to a bad sim. Glad you caught it quick.


----------



## spe317 (May 12, 2018)

nate0 said:


> I had that happen once to an AT&T sim.  Except it was not as obvious as yours...my issue was that it would just not lock LTE bands.  Took me a week to realize it was due to a bad sim. Glad you caught it quick.

Click to collapse



Just confirmed with ATT and received an IMS lock. Provisioned my phone unbranded 950xl DS. Thanks!


----------



## nordicpc (May 30, 2018)

*Elite X3 too?*

I guess no chance on an Elite X3? I seriously love this phone, but since AT&T killed the Microcell at work somehow and can't fix it, I think I'm going to have to get something that will do WiFi calling. The support guy at AT&T said they don't really recommend Microcells anymore and aren't selling or really supporting them anymore.


----------



## nate0 (May 30, 2018)

nordicpc said:


> I guess no chance on an Elite X3? I seriously love this phone, but since AT&T killed the Microcell at work somehow and can't fix it, I think I'm going to have to get something that will do WiFi calling. The support guy at AT&T said they don't really recommend Microcells anymore and aren't selling or really supporting them anymore.

Click to collapse



No luck with the Elite x3.  I've since moved to t-mobile which plays a bit nicer with unlocked phones gaining VoLTE/HD Voice/WFC.  Still can't figure out how to work with the Elite X3 to get any of that to work.


----------



## nordicpc (May 30, 2018)

nate0 said:


> No luck with the Elite x3.  I've since moved to t-mobile which plays a bit nicer with unlocked phones gaining VoLTE/HD Voice/WFC.  Still can't figure out how to work with the Elite X3 to get any of that to work.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I figured. I'm not about to buy a new Verizon one just to get that. I suppose my 10-year love/hate affair with Windows Phone and Mobile is finally coming to an end. Can't even find a used AT&T Lumia 950 XL any more online to trade in for.


----------



## nate0 (May 30, 2018)

nordicpc said:


> Yeah, I figured. I'm not about to buy a new Verizon one just to get that. I suppose my 10-year love/hate affair with Windows Phone and Mobile is finally coming to an end. Can't even find a used AT&T Lumia 950 XL any more online to trade in for.

Click to collapse



I had the Elite X3 on VZW too.  Only thing it featured was ims/VoLTE.  No WiFi calling supported  last time I checked on any US carriers for the Elite X3.


----------



## zalxis (Jun 8, 2018)

sal. In what files are the ims settings written?


----------



## nate0 (Jun 10, 2018)

zalxis said:


> sal. In what files are the ims settings written?

Click to collapse



They are in multiple places.  The ADC folder contains some within the cabs/xml files.  On the Lumias they are also contained in the nvi update files.  For other OEM devices running W10M they seem to also be contained in mbn image files under c:\windows\system32\mcfg_hw and c:\windows\system32\mcfg_sw.  Depending on branding (t-mobile/at&t/or others) ims configuration/setting can be hard coded in the nvram too. It really just depends on the device.


----------



## 73blazer (Feb 16, 2022)

I know this is an old thread, but I've been trying to get this to work on my RM-1116 Dual Sim 950XL. Every time I copy the ADC/OEM ADC/Microsoft and modemcofig files after a few mins I get sim settings have changed please reboot. I reboot, and the phone does not recognize any sim then. I've tried it with simple reboot, a hard reset, copying back the original ADC and modem config, nothing brings back the sim(s). The only way to fix is with the thor2 do factory reset do nvi update (from an older ffu as it's the only one I can find, then wait about 4 hrs for it to self update to the lastest version)

I have a 950 IMEI registered with AT&T
Anyone got any suggestions? My next thought is I need the ADC and modemconfig files from a dual sim 950? I dunno.
I'd love to get this to work, I despise apple and android and still use continuum on a daily basis at various locations which lets me not carry a laptop which I love. I don't care or use apps, just need email, maps, phone/txt which windows phone provides just fine.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 16, 2022)

73blazer said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I've been trying to get this to work on my RM-1116 Dual Sim 950XL. Every time I copy the ADC/OEM ADC/Microsoft and modemcofig files after a few mins I get sim settings have changed please reboot. I reboot, and the phone does not recognize any sim then. The only way to fix is with the thor2 do factory reset do nvi update (from an older ffu as it's the only one I can find, then wait about 4 hrs for it to self update to the lastest version)
> I have a 950 IMEI registered with AT&T
> Anyone got any suggestions? My next thought is I need the ADC and modemconfig files from a dual sim 950? I dunno.
> I'd love to get this to work, I despise apple and android and still use continuum on a daily basis at various locations which lets me not carry a laptop which I love. I don't care or use apps, just need email, maps, phone/txt which windows phone provides just fine.

Click to collapse



The Dual SIM 950 xl is not going to be compatible with the modem config for the 950 because the 950 ATT variant was a single sim model. However, if I remember correctly the issue is due to OOB provisioning that happens during first setup. What I would do is do the same steps you are doing except when you lose the sim after reboot your next step to try is to do a hard reset not a full ffu flash.  After that the phone will utilize the single sim provisioning or at least try to during the setup process.


----------



## 73blazer (Feb 16, 2022)

nate0 said:


> The Dual SIM 950 xl is not going to be compatible with the modem config for the 950 because the 950 ATT variant was a single sim model. However, if I remember correctly the issue is due to OOB provisioning that happens during first setup. What I would do is do the same steps you are doing except when you lose the sim after reboot your next step to try is to do a hard reset not a full ffu flash.  After that the phone will utilize the single sim provisioning or at least try to during the setup process.

Click to collapse



Wow, your quick, I appreciate your response!
Well, unfortunately I have done that. Hard reset after losing the sim(s).
Go thru the setup again and The sim slots are still not recognized, I don't even get the blank card symbol in the upper left corner and going to cellular&sim in settings shows both but they are de-highlighted. 
Normally cellular& sim shows the 2nd sim as dehighlighted and I get the 2nd card symbol in the upper corner. In this case I don't get any sim symbols.
Do I just need to buy a single sim 950XL? They are readily available on fleabay. I've never used the 2nd sim slot and don't really care about it.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 16, 2022)

73blazer said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I've been trying to get this to work on my RM-1116 Dual Sim 950XL. Every time I copy the ADC/OEM ADC/Microsoft and modemcofig files after a few mins I get sim settings have changed please reboot. I reboot, and the phone does not recognize any sim then. I've tried it with simple reboot, a hard reset, copying back the original ADC and modem config, nothing brings back the sim(s). The only way to fix is with the thor2 do factory reset do nvi update (from an older ffu as it's the only one I can find, then wait about 4 hrs for it to self update to the lastest version)
> 
> I have a 950 IMEI registered with AT&T
> Anyone got any suggestions? My next thought is I need the ADC and modemconfig files from a dual sim 950? I dunno.
> I'd love to get this to work, I despise apple and android and still use continuum on a daily basis at various locations which lets me not carry a laptop which I love. I don't care or use apps, just need email, maps, phone/txt which windows phone provides just fine.

Click to collapse


@73blazer this is why I loved the RM-1085 950xl variant. It did not rely on all kinds of extra provisioning related to the second sim slot.  having 2 sim slots was all hype and marketing anyway...how long did that whole push last lol less than 5 years!...anyways if it still does not work, I would be surprised.  Typically, anything you do on the single sim 950xl that works also works out on the dual sim model just takes a bit of extra troubleshooting.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 16, 2022)

73blazer said:


> Wow, your quick, I appreciate your response!
> Well, unfortunately I have done that. Hard reset after losing the sim(s).
> Go thru the setup again and The sim slots are still not recognized, I don't even get the blank card symbol in the upper left corner and going to cellular&sim in settings shows both but they are de-highlighted.
> Normally cellular& sim shows the 2nd sim as dehighlighted and I get the 2nd card symbol in the upper corner. In this case I don't get any sim symbols.
> Do I just need to buy a single sim 950XL? They are readily available on fleabay. I've never used the 2nd sim slot and don't really care about it.

Click to collapse



Ok I see.  Well, you can try picking up a single sim 950xl.  I did update some of the files to match the rm-1085 only but kept the ADC xml files from the 950 ATT model.  Now that I think of it, this worked on the idol 4s too and it was a single sim only phone.  Those are even cheaper....but not as good in other departments.  Only Lumias/WP I have now are a 920 and a 929 with a broken screen. So I cannot assist much more than this.


----------



## 73blazer (Feb 16, 2022)

Well, I appreciate your input, I  wasn't expecting anything other than ideas. 
I thought mabey waiting it might provision itself, I did that yesterday too while the sim was out, waited about 12hrs, nothing. I've downloaded the FFU for the 950 dual sim, but no idea if it's for AT&T or not it was the only north america one in the list,  don't have much confidence that will work.
Thanks again for your input!


----------



## 73blazer (Feb 16, 2022)

I really wanted to get my X3 to work. I tryied overlaying any file I thought was modem related from the verizon X3 FFU onto my at&t one, but that bricked the phone (wouldn't boot)  until a reflash.


----------



## 73blazer (Feb 16, 2022)

Well, I got one step closer, mabey. This time I only copied the ADC folders and left modemconfiguration.cab alone. I dunno what modemconfiguration controls, but pre-mod the field test showed all LTE bands active. Does it control more than just what bands show up?
When I reset the phone I got in cellular & sim settings -> apn for lte instead of "not available" I got  "nxtgenphone". But system about shows ims registration not registered. So, didn't brick the sims this time, and I got that nxtgenphone thing which I'd never seen before. But still couldn't make a VoLTE call on it.
I did order a single sim RM-1085 but it won't be here for a couple weeks and that's past the cut-off date for at&t shutdown of 3g.

Interestingly enough MMS does seem to work via VoLTE? I know because I have one of the new LTE only microcells at home and when I send an MMS I can watch the traffic light blink. 

Hmm...mabey a cigar break will give me my next move.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 17, 2022)

73blazer said:


> Well, I got one step closer, mabey. This time I only copied the ADC folders and left modemconfiguration.cab alone. I dunno what modemconfiguration controls, but pre-mod the field test showed all LTE bands active. Does it control more than just what bands show up?
> When I reset the phone I got in cellular & sim settings -> apn for lte instead of "not available" I got  "nxtgenphone". But system about shows ims registration not registered. So, didn't brick the sims this time, and I got that nxtgenphone thing which I'd never seen before. But still couldn't make a VoLTE call on it.
> I did order a single sim RM-1085 but it won't be here for a couple weeks and that's past the cut-off date for at&t shutdown of 3g.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah the modemconfig cab files alter the QC nvi code which is stored in the more secure QUALCOMM partitions. So for example, all the ims settings are configurable and customized per carrier with hex related format. Stock the RM-1116 does not have the NVI settings stored to register with AT&T properly because that hex format for ims is programmed only if the sw exists on that device to begin with.  So, by adding the modem config cabs you allow the phone to alter its own NVI settings.  It is possible to use qpst and the nvi editors for Qualcomm but in order to do that on a Lumia we have to be able to authenticate as the nviupdater service to do it, which so far as I know there was nobody able to build an api such as that.  On the flip side we can alter any NVI setting file on the X3 or Idol 4s or any other Windows phone that does not use a more secure method like the Lumia's (nviupdater) service.


----------



## 73blazer (Feb 18, 2022)

yeah I've tried the 950 DS modemconfiguration.cab and while it didn't brick the sims, still no IMS lock. I'll just wait for this new RM-1085 to show up. NIB, $60. And an RM-1105 (single sim 950) with it.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 22, 2022)

73blazer said:


> yeah I've tried the 950 DS modemconfiguration.cab and while it didn't brick the sims, still no IMS lock. I'll just wait for this new RM-1085 to show up. NIB, $60. And an RM-1105 (single sim 950) with it.

Click to collapse



That is a good find/deal cool.


----------



## 73blazer (Mar 15, 2022)

To Report, I did get this to work on AT&T on a Single Sim 950XL (RM1085), which I've been using for the past several weeks without issue. Everything works, calls, data, sms/mms multi-part txt.  I never could get my 950 XL Dual sim (RM1116)  to work. Like you said it does also required a Lumia 950 IMEI to be registered with AT&T as your device.

I compared nate0's posted files with the Single Sim 950 ATT Branded device i got as well (RM1105) and they were all the same, so no updates in later builds from your original post.

I did find some more WiFi-C files on the RM-1085 device which came from Europe. Coupled with the registry keys for wifi-c The settings finally showed up in the sim settings menu, but it does not seem to function. I really wonder what would happen if I registered an IMEI from an iPhone or something that has both VoLTE and WiFi-C "enabled" from AT&T's end.... if that would make it all work or if using an IMEI from a different platform will make all of it not work. I dunno. May be worth a shot. 

Anyway, I'm happy with the 950XL working post-3g shutdown on AT&T's network thanks to nate0's detailed instructions in this post, thanks nate0! Wi-FI-C would be icing on the cake. I may continue to dig around and experiment.


----------



## maximum56 (Mar 24, 2022)

Hello!

New to the forum and was looking to get a single sim 950 xl working on one of the ATT carriers (Puretalk).

Is this a big lift to get it done?  Trying to read through everything and see if it is reasonable for me.

Thanks for the Help!


----------



## 73blazer (Mar 25, 2022)

Well, that depends on your experience and comfort level with breaking into your phone and copying some files. It helps to have some knowledge of windows development and how things work so you know what to do and what to expect when your doing certain things or if something is going wrong.
I can write up all the steps you need to take and give the exact versions and download for the vcreg/interop that works on the 950xl but if your not comfortable or don't know how to use certain tools like sftp and whatnot, then it may be a long road for you.


----------



## gchq (Mar 31, 2022)

73blazer said:


> To Report, I did get this to work on AT&T on a Single Sim 950XL (RM1085), which I've been using for the past several weeks without issue. Everything works, calls, data, sms/mms multi-part txt.  I never could get my 950 XL Dual sim (RM1116)  to work. Like you said it does also required a Lumia 950 IMEI to be registered with AT&T as your device.
> 
> I compared nate0's posted files with the Single Sim 950 ATT Branded device i got as well (RM1105) and they were all the same, so no updates in later builds from your original post.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just for some clarification - are you saying that you got the single SIM XL working without a branded AT&T 950 IMEI? I have a dual SIM 950XL  - it sailed through the 3G shutdown but a couple of weeks ago incoming calls go direct to voicemail and outgoing are intermittent, sometimes call dropped, sometimes work but always take a long time to connect and ring. Everything else works, text, Visual Voicemail.

Edit - I have just ordered an unbootable AT&T 950 from Ebay. It should be here in a week and then I think I can get the IMEI number from the cover where the SIM is inserted? From what I have read the next step is to contact customer service (Chat so that they can copy and paste numbers) and ask them to replace the existing IMEI with the one from the unbootable device?


----------



## 73blazer (Mar 31, 2022)

I got an unbranded 950XL single sim (Rm1085) to work WITH a at&t branded 950 IMEI registered with them.
Without the 950 imei registered with them, it did not work.
I was not able to get the dual sim 950xl to work.
The 22feb was only a start date of the shutdown, alot of areas have gone off, but some are still on but slowly, they will all go away. I know my area did a couple weeks ago as in the ##3282# field test app which shows LTE/4g and 3g frequencies  I used to see 3g frequencies still being recieved, now I do not. All the 3g ones are all dead.


----------



## gchq (Mar 31, 2022)

73blazer said:


> I got an unbranded 950XL single sim (Rm1085) to work WITH a at&t branded 950 IMEI registered with them.
> Without the 950 imei registered with them, it did not work.
> I was not able to get the dual sim 950xl to work.
> The 22feb was only a start date of the shutdown, alot of areas have gone off, but some are still on but slowly, they will all go away. I know my area did as in the ##3282# field test app which shows LTE and 3g frequencies  I used to see 3g frequencies still being recieved, now I do not. All the 3g ones are all dead.

Click to collapse



I just added an edit to my original post as you were posting this - thanks for you fast response. If I have to I will get a single SIM XL,  rather than downgrade to crappy Android or the even worse iThing.

Once I get the throw-away I, Arnie style, will be back for some more hand holding - my area is Windows desktop dev and servers, so it will be the first time playing with phone OS.  I have just downloaded Interop Tools onto the phone from the store.

Current XL is RM-1116_15357


----------



## 73blazer (Mar 31, 2022)

I've found the store version doesn't work. I think the last store version wasn't on the latest version of the mobile 10 and when your running that, the store interop no longer worked.
I have a whole writeup on how to do it all on the 950xl. you need specific versions of vcreg and interop, and a back version visual studio on a desktop/laptop that has the iutool still in it. I'll post the write up tomorrow sometime , it was rather my notes and needs cleaned up for forum consumption.


----------



## gchq (Mar 31, 2022)

73blazer said:


> I've found the store version doesn't work. I think the last store version wasn't on the latest version of the mobile 10 and when your running that, the store interop no longer worked.
> I have a whole writeup on how to do it all on the 950xl. you need specific versions of vcreg and interop, and a back version visual studio on a desktop/laptop that has the iutool still in it. I'll post the write up tomorrow sometime , it was rather my notes and needs cleaned up for forum consumption.

Click to collapse



'Back Version' of VS? I have 2017, 2019 and 2022 on my current machine and some older versions on Server 2016 (2008, 2010, 2012, 2013, 2015) that I use as a workstation and connections to servers using internal IP. Some older versions of VS are flakey and some don't like to run because they got confused with the developer subscription settings. I've not fully installed Interop yet, but the preamble gives the impression it is a 2021 version (the older versions ended up in 'Extras' whereas this is not.) I look forward to reading your polished notes 

Thanks again for your prompt replies.

Oh - one other question. Why does the 950 work, and is on the 'approved' list for AT&T, but the 950XL does not. As far as I am aware the only difference is a larger processor, more RAM and a larger screen but the telecoms hardware is the same? Nobody at AT&T seems to be able to answer that question, and curious minds 'n' all that...

Edit - Interop version is showing as 2.1.29.0 running on 10.0.15254.603


----------



## maximum56 (Apr 1, 2022)

I purchased a 950XL Single Sim version and it worked right away with the Puretalk SIM.

The only downside is that the version of windows 10 on the phone is very old and the windows update feature of the phone doesn't work.   The store doesn't even work.

I thought that if I log in after a phone reset it would pull everything over?

I have a dual sim using the same windows account I was hoping to move everything over.

1.  Is there a way to upgrade to the latest version of Windows 10 mobile
2.  Is there a way to transfer all the apps from the dual sim to the single sim?

Thanks!


----------



## gchq (Apr 5, 2022)

gchq said:


> 'Back Version' of VS? I have 2017, 2019 and 2022 on my current machine and some older versions on Server 2016 (2008, 2010, 2012, 2013, 2015) that I use as a workstation and connections to servers using internal IP. Some older versions of VS are flakey and some don't like to run because they got confused with the developer subscription settings. I've not fully installed Interop yet, but the preamble gives the impression it is a 2021 version (the older versions ended up in 'Extras' whereas this is not.) I look forward to reading your polished notes
> 
> Thanks again for your prompt replies.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got the AT&T 950 and they have swapped out the IEME. What is the next stage?

Incidentally - the SIM has always registered as 'LTE'  but I was curious what would happen if I changed it from Automatic. Selecting AT&T(LTE), either one, just drops the connection but I am curious as to what AT&T Forbidden is all about?


----------



## gchq (Apr 6, 2022)

Has everyone in this thread emigrated? Piled up gold in the back of an SUV and headed for the hills? It's been very quiet for a while!

I have another question. Setting quiet hours and a breakthrough list used to be via Cortana which, I think, was the most annoying thing MS ever came out with. Accidently hit the button and 'I can help you if...' woke everyone up for a three-mile radius, so not sorry to see that go. Thankfully the list persisted after it was dropped, but I have no idea how to edit it or add any more breakthrough numbers, which brings me back to how I got to this.

A hard reset could cause some issues with existing settings. I thought of getting another phone, single SIM XL, get that working with AT&T and manually move everything over, and then it dawned on me that quiet hours and the breakthrough list could be an issue.

Has anyone else found a workaround?


----------



## 73blazer (Apr 9, 2022)

SO here's how to make any x50 phone work for AT&T post 3g (you don't need visual studio after all, the driver kit will install without it and give you the iutool you need from it):

NOTE: This only works for single sim x50 devices and you must register a at&t branded Lumia 950 (RM-1105) IMEI with AT&T for this to work. Some steps are order dependent so follow them closely. I've found other versions of iterop and vcreg to not work so use the versions I put here

Update your phone to the latest windows 10 mobile version from the settings->phone update. You should eventually get to 10.0.15254.603
Turn on developer mode on the phone settings
Unpack the Inteerop ZIP from this post on your PC
Plug your phone to the PC via USB
in your PC filnd your phone in files explorer and On the phone's (not sd card) download folder make a folder called interop and another called vcreg
COpy the interop.xappbundle and the dependency folder to the phones downloads/interop directory
on PC Unpack the vcreg zip from this post
Copy the vcreg .xappbundle and dependency folder to the phones download/vcreg folder
on PC unpack the ndtk_acer_services zip
Copy the two dll's from the acer zip to the phones documents folder (not the .spkg file)
On the phone goto file explorer Install interop dependencies from the downloads folder (just pick them with your finger) (wait about 10s between each one, they won’t tell you they’re installing or when they’re finished, if you pick too quickly and one is still installing the others won’t)
On the phone install the main interop app
On the phone install the VCREG dependencies
On the phone install the vcreg main app
At this point after about 1-2mins you should see interop and vc reg in your applications list on the phone.
On your PC install windows driver kit (this has the iutool you will need) . You need a version that is close or below the phone, the current versions since they removed mobile from them don’t have the iutool,so you need a back level version.  available at _Windows Build: 10.0.15063 at _https://networchestration.wordpress.com/2017/12/10/wdk-download/ (the actual download comes from Microsoft, the page is just a collection of links to the back versions MS doesn’t advertise anymore). Use the EXE under_ Windows Build: 10.0.15063 _
On phone, open vcreg app and on the bottom bar go for x50 unlock, step 1 (it will present a acer services not running error, that is ok)
The VCREg package you unpacked on the PC has a .spkg file in it.  This is a devel service you need installed on the phone in order to unlock it. With your phone connected via USB (and the only phone connected to the PC) open a command shell on the PC  as administrator and cd to the directory where iutool located in C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\10\Tools\bin\i386 installed with the the driver kit above. Then run ‘iutool –V –p “C:\path\to\acerspkgdir”’ just the directory path not the spkg itself. It will find any spkg in that dir and install it on the phone. You should see the iutool go thru some steps and pause then your phone will reboot to the gears and then reboot again. when it reboots again iutool in your command shell should complete and say one package installed successfully.
On phone go back to vcreg app->unlock x50->step 2
reboot phone
on phone go back to vcreg app->unlock x50->step 3
reboot phone
on phone go back to vcreg app->unlock x50->check live interop/capability unlock
Now open interop app->no auth->choose this device (this part takes about 15s for some reason?) and goto hamburger menu->ssh account manager you should see two users. If you don't, you didn't do the vcreg unlock part right. Your going to add a third user called "System". Once highlight your new System user and pick the templates for selected tab on top and hit "apply full sftp access" , then go to options tab and change auth method to password, leave username as LocalSystem and type in a 4 digit pin (do not use letters or longer than 4 numbers). Sometimes this password doesn't stick, keep highlighting the system user, goto options tab if your password doesn't have 4 dots it didn't stick, type it in again and go out and back in until the 4 dots stick
Now on PC you can install filezilla (google it for download or use any SFTP client). Open  filezilla and type in your phones IP address and choose sftp user System password whatever 4 digit pin you used...and connect. It should connect and see the full windows C: directory on your phone.
Do the MO_VoLTE copy to your phobe as outlined the very first post in this thread. Then  follow the "For 950/xl) directions in the very 1st post in this thread. Except hard reset is not required only reboot.   After you copy the modem files after some time (a few mins) your phone should pop up a box that says sim settings have changed, please reboot. Reboot.
Now in settings->cellular and sim->sim settings and turn on "Enhanced 4g LTE services"


----------



## gchq (Apr 9, 2022)

73blazer said:


> SO here's how to make any x50 phone work for AT&T post 3g (you don't need visual studio after all, the driver kit will install without it and give you the iutool you need from it):
> 
> NOTE: This only works for single sim x50 devices and you must register a at&t branded Lumia 950 (RM-1105) IMEI with AT&T for this to work. Some steps are order dependent so follow them closely. I've found other versions of iterop and vcreg to not work so use the versions I put here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for that.

Is there a reason that the dual SIM (the one I use on a daily basis) not supported? The original post in this thread used a dual SIM.

Is there a workaround for quiet hours and the breakthrough list? It would then be the perfect phone.

Getting totally away from this subject, but on the 'I can sure pick 'em' list of phones that have been dropped, I also have an Essential PH1. Is there a thread here that details how to update Android now that Essential have packed their bags and left the room?


----------



## 73blazer (Apr 9, 2022)

gchq said:


> Thank you for that.
> 
> Is there a reason that the dual SIM (the one I use on a daily basis) not supported? The original post in this thread used a dual SIM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It does say that, but, doesn't work. I tried it and it bricks the cellular modem and I had to reload a rom from PC to get it back. The modem files for dual sim are completely different than for single sim, there is probably a way to unpack the cab's in there and merge the single sim ones into the dual sim format but it's much easier to just get a single sim device. The dual sim stuff just really complicates things.
The only reason a single sim 950 works is because AT&T sold it in their store and had the right rom to work on their network with the VoLTE/HD Voice stuff. So...that is where the modem files came from and can be used on any phone with the same modem (x50 devices in theory).... I tried on a X3 and that phone is laid out all different, the modem files aren't even in the same directory. The modem is different so they likely wouldn't work anyway..etc..etc..
I've no idea on your Android question, never touched the stuff. To me using Android or iOS would be the same as using coke.


----------



## gchq (Apr 9, 2022)

73blazer said:


> It does say that, but, doesn't work. I tried it and it bricks the cellular modem and I had to reload a rom from PC to get it back. The modem files for dual sim are completely different than for single sim, there is probably a way to unpack the cab's in there and merge the single sim ones into the dual sim format but it's much easier to just get a single sim device. The dual sim stuff just really complicates things.
> I've no idea on your Android question, never touched the stuff. To me using Android or iOS would be the same as using coke without a good high part.

Click to collapse



I have say that I agree about iCrap and Android - the Essential I got just to upload cheques to Wells Fargo when they dropped support for the Windows phone with their app.

At the moment voice calls go to VoiceMail and as Visual Voicemail is data driven it still works and I can call them back from another phone. The lack of spam calls has been quite refreshing. 

I'll look into getting a single SIM XL.

Edit

Looking around for a single sim XL I keep stumbling over forums where the poster was kicking off that the dual SIM doesn't work with Visual Voicemail. Interesting, mine worked with that from the get-go. I seem to remember that if someone booted up a new phone without a SIM inserted that was an issue, and problems with 4G.


----------



## 73blazer (Apr 10, 2022)

gchq said:


> I'll look into getting a single SIM XL.

Click to collapse



The single-sim RM1085 seems to be more prevalent in Europe. Do not buy the ebay "from china" ones, most of those are knockoffs and not real. I bought two brand new in box never used ones one from Jordan and one from the UK. There's lots of used ones out there too and the good part about a 950xl is if the screen is good, nothing else really goes bad except the battery which is thankfully easily replaceable.


----------



## gchq (Apr 10, 2022)

gchq said:


> I have say that I agree about iCrap and Android - the Essential I got just to upload cheques to Wells Fargo when they dropped support for the Windows phone with their app.
> 
> At the moment voice calls go to VoiceMail and as Visual Voicemail is data driven it still works and I can call them back from another phone. The lack of spam calls has been quite refreshing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Interestingly if I go to https://sim-usa.mobi/phone-compatibility-check/ the existing IMEI shows as Incompatible with AT&T but 100% compatible with T-Mobile - the 950 IMEI is the exact opposite, 100% with AT&T and incompatible to T-Mobile


73blazer said:


> It does say that, but, doesn't work. I tried it and it bricks the cellular modem and I had to reload a rom from PC to get it back. The modem files for dual sim are completely different than for single sim, there is probably a way to unpack the cab's in there and merge the single sim ones into the dual sim format but it's much easier to just get a single sim device. The dual sim stuff just really complicates things.
> The only reason a single sim 950 works is because AT&T sold it in their store and had the right rom to work on their network with the VoLTE/HD Voice stuff. So...that is where the modem files came from and can be used on any phone with the same modem (x50 devices in theory).... I tried on a X3 and that phone is laid out all different, the modem files aren't even in the same directory. The modem is different so they likely wouldn't work anyway..etc..etc..
> I've no idea on your Android question, never touched the stuff. To me using Android or iOS would be the same as using coke.

Click to collapse



Interestingly if I go to https://sim-usa.mobi/phone-compatibility-check/ the existing XL IMEI shows as Incompatible with AT&T but 100% compatible with T-Mobile - the 950 IMEI is the exact opposite, 100% with AT&T and incompatible to T-Mobile.

imei.net check confirms that the 950 IMEI is RM-1105 which I believe IS the AT&T model


----------



## 73blazer (Apr 11, 2022)

They may at some point turn off the whitelist for VoLTE/HD Voice (or Enhanced 4g Services as they programmed into the Lumia 950) and just enable VoLTE on every device on the network as it's required anyway for voice and sms.... . That would negate the having to register a 950 IMEI with them for your hacked XL to work.
Keeping whitelists can be a pita for them.
One day when I have time to waste I might try registering an iPhone IMEI and see if I can get WiFi-Calling to turn on on my 950XL, I enabled all the registry for it and added the code, and I see it in my sim settings, but it does not work, I have a feeling it needs to be "enabled" with AT&T on their end. But I'm not sure if a different platforms IMEI will break everything or not.


----------



## gchq (Apr 11, 2022)

73blazer said:


> They may at some point turn off the whitelist for VoLTE/HD Voice (or Enhanced 4g Services as they programmed into the Lumia 950) and just enable VoLTE on every device on the network as it's required anyway for voice and sms.... . That would negate the having to register a 950 IMEI with them for your hacked XL to work.
> Keeping whitelists can be a pita for them.
> One day when I have time to waste I might try registering an iPhone IMEI and see if I can get WiFi-Calling to turn on, I enabled all the registry for it and added the code, and I see it in my sim settings, but it does not work, I have a feeling it needs to be "enabled" with AT&T on their end. But I'm not sure if a different platforms IMEI will break everything or not.

Click to collapse



One can hope  
Incidentally, what settings do you have on your working XL  for APN and MMS APN?

Apparently iCrap is a totally different ecosystem to Android and Windows. Why MS bailed them out is beyond me, but there it is and now we have it!


----------



## 73blazer (Apr 11, 2022)

Internet APN is "nxtgenphone" which is what you get when copy the new modem files from the 950  and VoLTE is activated.
There is no MMS APN, I believe that was a 2g setting no longer used. MMS had been routed via your data connection for at least a decade


----------



## gchq (Apr 11, 2022)

73blazer said:


> Internet APN is "nxtgenphone" which is what you get when copy the new modem files from the 950  and VoLTE is activated.
> There is no MMS APN, I believe that was a 2g setting no longer used. MMS had been routed via your data connection for at least a decade
> 
> View attachment 5585215

Click to collapse



Interesting - those are the settings I have expect it's not the default


----------



## 73blazer (Apr 11, 2022)

If I view the APN it's just all dehighlighted, I can't change anything in it. The APN is filled out as nxtgenphone (lower case) but dehighlighted.  I never changed anything related to these APN, they should get filled by the carrier once connected to their network. I think for 3g the apn listed a URL IIRC. But once I did the VoLTE, it changed to nxtgenphone and blocks you out from changing it. The AT&T Branded 950 also shows the same stuff I got here on my hacked XL when I had the sim in it.


----------



## nate0 (Apr 12, 2022)

maximum56 said:


> I purchased a 950XL Single Sim version and it worked right away with the Puretalk SIM.
> 
> The only downside is that the version of windows 10 on the phone is very old and the windows update feature of the phone doesn't work.   The store doesn't even work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried the otc updater?


----------



## gchq (Apr 24, 2022)

As an interesting update - 950XL Dual SIM now playing with AT&T without changing any config files.

1. Get an old AT&T branded 950 and ask AT&T to change the EMEI to that one

2. Head into settings > Cellular & SIM > SIM 1 Settings and click to add an Internet APN



Profile name = For unlocked non AT&T Devices 2 (I think this is just free text)

APN = nxtgenphone (case it would appear is important - uppercase doesn't work)

IP Type = IPv4

Check 'Use this APN for LTE and replace one from my mobile operator'

Save



The 950XL dual SIM now works with VoLTE and all other 4G features 

The SIM 1 reading now shows AT&T 4G instead of AT&T LTE as before.

=================== Edit =======================

As Alice would say, curiouser and curiouser.

After a while it resets itself back to LTE and once again voice calls fail.

If I go back into Internet APN, misspell the APN and save, it drops the connection - I can then re-edit it to the correct name and once again it connects as 4G and everything works for a while

I have noticed that the SIM name changes from 'SIM 1' to 'ity=Impersonation Dynamic False' whilst it is working.

Confused? You won't be after the next episode of SOAP!


----------



## gchq (Apr 25, 2022)

Last message has been edited and updated!


----------



## nate0 (Apr 25, 2022)

gchq said:


> As an interesting update - 950XL Dual SIM now playing with AT&T without changing any config files.
> 
> 1. Get an old AT&T branded 950 and ask AT&T to change the EMEI to that one
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I used to do this with the IDOL 4s and 950 XL on T-Mobile all the time.  The idol 4s ADC files allowed cool features to be unlocked for T-mobile on the 950xl but wifi calling only worked on 2.4Ghz.  The volte was always solid. However at times there was inconclusive or incomplete sim lock/provisioning and the GUI burped with that sim_name since it obviously was waiting for the variable to populate.


----------



## gchq (Apr 25, 2022)

nate0 said:


> Yeah I used to do this with the IDOL 4s and 950 XL on T-Mobile all the time.  The idol 4s ADC files allowed cool features to be unlocked for T-mobile on the 950xl but wifi calling only worked on 2.4Ghz.  The volte was always solid. However at times there was inconclusive or incomplete sim lock/provisioning and the GUI burped with that sim_name since it obviously was waiting for the variable to populate.

Click to collapse



Is there a way to get it to stick with 4G instead of reverting back to LTE?


----------



## nate0 (Apr 25, 2022)

gchq said:


> Is there a way to get it to stick with 4G instead of reverting back to LTE?

Click to collapse



I have no idea. I have not used AT&T as a provider since 2018.


----------



## maximum56 (May 4, 2022)

nate0 said:


> Have you tried the otc updater?

Click to collapse



Yes, I did it said no new updates.  I assume the OTC works the way it used to where I don't need any local update files?

Thanks!


----------



## nate0 (May 4, 2022)

maximum56 said:


> Yes, I did it said no new updates.  I assume the OTC works the way it used to where I don't need any local update files?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Yes, it downloads the cabs locally then pushes them to the phone.  Make sure you are using the version of otc updater found here on xda because the one provided by Microsoft fails due to the version of authentication it uses. I personally would reflash the original ffu and update all from the otc updater from scratch.  Could be something broke in Windows Mobile.  What version did it end up on?


----------



## maximum56 (May 4, 2022)

Good to know concerning the OTC, I have one from MS.  Will track it down here.  Do you have a location for the CABs?  I assume the instructions for the FFU are somewhere on here?

I factory reset the phone and it never was able to download updates in the normal manner so it is stuck on a real old windows 10.  I did some snooping on the phone and in the about it says this phone is a prototype and don't resell it, lol.  We shall see if that is an issue.  I noticed with you reboot the phone it has tiny text in the corner that my other 750's don't have.  WP has the kids corner and the store is very old and it won't connect.  

Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## nate0 (May 4, 2022)

maximum56 said:


> Good to know concerning the OTC, I have one from MS.  Will track it down here.  Do you have a location for the CABs?  I assume the instructions for the FFU are somewhere on here?
> 
> I factory reset the phone and it never was able to download updates in the normal manner so it is stuck on a real old windows 10.  I did some snooping on the phone and in the about it says this phone is a prototype and don't resell it, lol.  We shall see if that is an issue.  I noticed with you reboot the phone it has tiny text in the corner that my other 750's don't have.  WP has the kids corner and the store is very old and it won't connect.
> 
> Thanks so much for the help!

Click to collapse



Do not update it. If it is proto then it might be running a special version of FW and W10M.  You CAN update it you just will lose any Proto features or anything else related to that special FW.  Also if it is a Lumia 750 then there will be no updates on the standard production branch since the 750 was for internal use and utilized developer internal branches for deployment.


----------



## z_row (May 6, 2022)

I have a Dual Sim 950XL that I booted back up after gchq mentioned he was having success. I find I have to alternate APNs once or twice a day to reset the SIM provisioning. Hoping this will go away as I really don't know if it is not connected until an outgoing call is immediately dropped (incoming calls will go straight to VM). I am using Red Pocket NVMO as my ATT carrier. Visual Voicemail has not worked since the 3g shutdown in my area (early Feb of this year)


----------



## Old_Mil (Jul 3, 2022)

Just curious if anyone currently has a 950XL in the United States that is functioning with VoLTE on T-mobile or ATT after the 3g shutdown.

I'm currently using a 640 LTE RM 1073 with T-mobile Windows 8 that drops back to 4g or 2g for voice calls and maintains an LTE connection otherwise.


----------



## 73blazer (Jul 3, 2022)

Old_Mil said:


> Just curious if anyone currently has a 950XL in the United States that is functioning with VoLTE on T-mobile or ATT after the 3g shutdown.
> 
> I'm currently using a 640 LTE RM 1073 with T-mobile Windows 8 that drops back to 4g or 2g for voice calls and maintains an LTE connection otherwise.

Click to collapse



That's what the latter part of this thread is about at least for AT&T, can't speak for t-mobile. Read through the last couple pages on how to get a 950XL on ATT


----------



## nate0 (Jul 3, 2022)

Old_Mil said:


> Just curious if anyone currently has a 950XL in the United States that is functioning with VoLTE on T-mobile or ATT after the 3g shutdown.
> 
> I'm currently using a 640 LTE RM 1073 with T-mobile Windows 8 that drops back to 4g or 2g for voice calls and maintains an LTE connection otherwise.

Click to collapse



I am tempted to get another 950xl, but I am on Google Fi...have been on Fi since losing my last bit of patience with T-mobile as they have THE worst customer service I have experienced with any provider in the last decade.


----------



## Old_Mil (Jul 4, 2022)

nate0 said:


> I am tempted to get another 950xl, but I am on Google Fi...have been on Fi since losing my last bit of patience with T-mobile as they have THE worst customer service I have experienced with any provider in the last decade.

Click to collapse



I'm with Mint now, it works well.  T-mobile's network without the customer service, monetization of your usage, and you're pretty well free to swap handsets, APNs, etc as you wish.  Also, it's one of the few MVNOs, if not the only one, that allows international roaming (you have to buy gigs and minutes through their website) when you travel.

I was just wondering with the latest changes to cellular networks in the US and the 3G/2G drawdown what people's experiences were with regards to VoLTE, HD voice, call reliability, and (if anyone is using it) Wifi calling in the summer of 2022.


----------



## maximum56 (Sep 13, 2022)

I have a prototype ATT 950XL SS that works with PureTalk just fine, it is stuck on a real old version of Windows and it won't update but it works. 

I purchased a brand new SS 950 XL and it doesn't call out.

Can I have PureTalk just copy the  IMEI from the prototype to the new one to make it work?


----------



## nate0 (Sep 13, 2022)

maximum56 said:


> I have a prototype ATT 950XL SS that works with PureTalk just fine, it is stuck on a real old version of Windows and it won't update but it works.
> 
> I purchased a brand new SS 950 XL and it doesn't call out.
> 
> Can I have PureTalk just copy the  IMEI from the prototype to the new one to make it work?

Click to collapse



I am unfamiliar with how PureTalk operates as a Cellular Network Provider.  Some providers require you to call customer service when you start "sim swapping".  There are a couple reasons this happens...the simplest reason is that the provider simply does not see the new phone being activated on your plan before you insert the sim. If this is not your scenario, then it is probably the phone itself.

Most Single Sim Lumia 950 XL phones were non-US region based phones so the ROM would exclude certain provisioning that would be needed for US carriers. Sure you might get basic 2g or even 3g connections but the actual provisioning for US towers would not be complete.  There is a a "best" method approach for this but it is not simple.  In a nut shell you could tinker with the ADC directory on the phone swapping the provxml/cab files (modem configurations) out with some that are found on the US FFU or you can try to flash a US FFU entirely.  If it were me I would simply flash a north american FFU for a single sim 950XL to that phone to see if it fixes anything.

If you updated to the latest and greatest and things are broken, then you do a hard reset and things are still broken, you have no other option but to completely re-flash the phone and try again.  So many days/weeks/months I used to spend doing that while testing different things and after a while it just becomes second nature....if you are planning on using Windows 10 Mobile phones in the future get familiar with how to reflash an ffu to the phone.


----------



## maximum56 (Sep 13, 2022)

nate0 said:


> I am unfamiliar with how PureTalk operates as a Cellular Network Provider.  Some providers require you to call customer service when you start "sim swapping".  There are a couple reasons this happens...the simplest reason is that the provider simply does not see the new phone being activated on your plan before you insert the sim. If this is not your scenario, then it is probably the phone itself.
> 
> Most Single Sim Lumia 950 XL phones were non-US region based phones so the ROM would exclude certain provisioning that would be needed for US carriers. Sure you might get basic 2g or even 3g connections but the actual provisioning for US towers would not be complete.  There is a a "best" method approach for this but it is not simple.  In a nut shell you could tinker with the ADC directory on the phone swapping the provxml/cab files (modem configurations) out with some that are found on the US FFU or you can try to flash a US FFU entirely.  If it were me I would simply flash a north american FFU for a single sim 950XL to that phone to see if it fixes anything.
> 
> If you updated to the latest and greatest and things are broken, then you do a hard reset and things are still broken, you have no other option but to completely re-flash the phone and try again.  So many days/weeks/months I used to spend doing that while testing different things and after a while it just becomes second nature....if you are planning on using Windows 10 Mobile phones in the future get familiar with how to reflash an ffu to the phone.

Click to collapse



Great!  I will take the route of flashing an American FFU.  I'm happy to learn how to do this.  Can you point me in the right direction for instructions and files?

Kind regards,


----------



## nate0 (Sep 14, 2022)

maximum56 said:


> Great!  I will take the route of flashing an American FFU.  I'm happy to learn how to do this.  Can you point me in the right direction for instructions and files?
> 
> Kind regards,

Click to collapse



You will need to spend time studying forum posts etc to know what method will work best for yourself. Personally I would just use Heathcliffs Windows phone internals.  I am unsure if he took his download site down but his github site remains https://github.com/ReneLergner/WPinternals.

If you want to learn more and take your time, there are more than a couple ffu flashing methods that still work for the Lumia 950 XL.  One is using thor2.exe and that to me was always the easiest and quickest for my scenarios.  Also https://www.lumiafirmware.com/ is still up and you can find just about every ffu archived there.


----------



## maximum56 (Sep 22, 2022)

I have been reading up on getting this done and taking my time so I don't screw anything up.

Looks like I will use the Thor2 method to get this done.   I have downloaded 2 firmwares that seem compatible with my phone.

I'm on the latest version of Windows Phone on the new single sim phone.  

I'm not entirely sure what flash and update setting I should make with the phone.

Would you mind sharing the command parameters I should use to get my SS to call out on the network?

Kind regards,

Max


----------



## nate0 (Sep 22, 2022)

maximum56 said:


> I have been reading up on getting this done and taking my time so I don't screw anything up.
> 
> Looks like I will use the Thor2 method to get this done.   I have downloaded 2 firmwares that seem compatible with my phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are referring to relflashing your Lumia 950 XL with thor2 then something like this will simply reflash it. 
thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile R:\data_files\Microsoft\wm\RM-1118\RM1118_1078.0027.10586.13058.15358.030FF5_retail_prod_signed.ffu 

There are other parameter flags you can use to make sure it reloads the modem configs of the new fw which would be sometihing like
thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile R:\data_files\Microsoft\wm\RM-1105\RM1105_1078.0053.10586.13169.12716.035044_retail_prod_signed.ffu -do_full_nvi_update -do_factory_reset -reboot 

Make sure you use the single sim firmware.  Only the dual sim model is cross compatible with both the single sim and dual sim firmwares.


----------



## maximum56 (Sep 22, 2022)

Great I did confirm that I downloaded the 1085 version labeled US and nonstock.

I assume I want to pull the modem config so I can call out? so use the Full NVI and factory reset?


----------



## nate0 (Sep 22, 2022)

maximum56 said:


> Great I did confirm that I downloaded the 1085 version labeled US and nonstock.
> 
> I assume I want to pull the modem config so I can call out? so use the Full NVI and factory reset?

Click to collapse



Theoretically after you flash using just the first command without adding the flag to do the nviupdate, your sim is inserted, you boot it up fill out the questions sign in etc and get to the home screen the phone will automatically restart. This is because the modemconfig cab provisioning will initiate and inspect the current version and if it differs than what the current xml file contains it will automatically do an nviupdate. If you do not see this prompt than most likely it did not "re-do" the modem configuration and yes you would want that.  Do this, flashing with a new ffu, or anything will not guarantee your calls just start working though. I only shared this info so that you can at least attempt to see if this fixes your calling issue.  Unless you know the exact root cause as to why you cannot call on Pure Talk from this phone, simply reflashing is only an attempt to try to solve the issue and it may not change your outcome at all...or it may fix it entirely who knows.


----------



## maximum56 (Sep 22, 2022)

Ok, I tried it and am getting an error.  

Thank you for the help!

FfuReader version is 2015061501
Send FlashApp write parameter: 0x4d544f00
Perform handshake with UEFI...
Flash app: Protocol Version 2.41 Implementation Version 2.75
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
DevicePlatformInfo: Microsoft.MSM8994.P6211.2.1
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
Supported protocol versions bitmap is 15
Secure FFU sync version 1 supported.
Secure FFU async version 1 supported.
Secure FFU sync version 2 supported.
Secure FFU async version 2 supported.
CRC header v. 1
CRC align bytes. 4
Get CID of the device...
Get EMMC size of the device...
Emmc size in sectors: 61071360
CID: Samsung, Size 29820 MB
Start charging...
Requested write param 0x43485247 is not supported by this flash app version.
Start charging... DONE. Status = 0
ConnSpeedEcho: Elapsed= 0.243000, EchoSpeed= 27.78, Transferred= 7077918 bytes
Get security Status...
Security Status:
Platform secure boot is enabled.
Secure eFUSE is enabled.
JTAG is disabled.
RDC is missing from the device.
Authentication is not done.
UEFI secure boot is enabled.
Secondary HW key exists.
Get RKH of the device...
RKH of the device is 427D8FD5A7F227820D5B11BF8C6F7670C0A0622CC61BA95AAEE18F7517FC0B77
Get ISSW Version...
ISSW Version: 287
Thu Oct 8 16:22:44 EEST 2015 ;ISSW v0287; rg0; OS; DNE; KCI 1318; ASIC 899x;
Get system memory size...
Size of system mem: 3145728 KB
Read antitheft status...
Reset Protection status: Disabled
Reset Protection version: 1.1
Send backup to RAM req...
Clearing the backup GPT...SKIPPED!
Unable to parse FFU file. File open failed
programming operation failed!
Unable to parse FFU file. File open failed, Error code: 2

Operation took about 1.00 second.

FFU_PARSING_ERROR

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 2228224 (0x220000)


----------



## nate0 (Sep 22, 2022)

maximum56 said:


> Ok, I tried it and am getting an error.
> 
> Thank you for the help!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Perhaps the FFU file is corrupt. Try to redownload it again. Or wherever it is located thor2 cannot interpret it properly.


----------



## maximum56 (Sep 23, 2022)

I tried 5 different roms with the same result.  On 2 different laptops with 2 different usb cables.  

I originally had the ffu on my NAS but I moved it local to the laptop.

So far getting the same error.

Any ideas?


----------



## maximum56 (Sep 23, 2022)

I tried windows phone internals - I tried to unlock and it began the reboot process fine (put the background screen red) after the last reboot (64th) is fails.  Now the phone will not go back to normal mode.

I will try more stuff later, but any guidance is appreciated.


----------



## nate0 (Sep 23, 2022)

Sometimes the actual storage on those phones goes bad. That could be the issue. If that is the case and the Samsung storage on that Lumia has issues then there is no real solution unless you are good are reflowing the solder or replacing the storage chip entirely.


----------



## nate0 (Sep 23, 2022)

maximum56 said:


> I tried windows phone internals - I tried to unlock and it began the reboot process fine (put the background screen red) after the last reboot (64th) is fails.  Now the phone will not go back to normal mode.
> 
> I will try more stuff later, but any guidance is appreciated.

Click to collapse



I am unsure what you mean by normal mode? It won't boot or does something else?


----------



## maximum56 (Sep 23, 2022)

When I used windows phone internals i put the phone in flash mode with a red background.

It will not come out of that mode, in WPI you can tell it to go to normal mode and it won't.  Pretty sure the phone is fine, it is brand new and worked fine other than the calling out.

Now I need to find out how to get it out of this mode and continue my madness .


----------



## nate0 (Sep 23, 2022)

maximum56 said:


> When I used windows phone internals i put the phone in flash mode with a red background.
> 
> It will not come out of that mode, in WPI you can tell it to go to normal mode and it won't.  Pretty sure the phone is fine, it is brand new and worked fine other than the calling out.
> 
> Now I need to find out how to get it out of this mode and continue my madness .

Click to collapse



Oh ok.  You can emergency flash it if needed but things can go sideways if you unlock it using wpinternals easily, so just be aware of what path you are heading towards.  wpinternals can be used outside the gui as a powershell command too fyi. This allows you to do use it similar to thor2.


----------



## maximum56 (Sep 23, 2022)

Thanks for the guidance.  I was able to recover the device with Microsofts device recovery tool.  Now I have to start testing again...


----------



## nate0 (Sep 23, 2022)

Try just flashing the FFU with WPinternals instead of unlocking it.


----------



## maximum56 (Sep 23, 2022)

I will give it a shot!  I noticed that the issue seems to be around the band.  I ran field test on the prototype 950xl and it had different bands in it compared to my new 950xl.

I wonder if I can just copy the bands over?  That would be great if I could.  

I wonder also since I have restored from backups from a dual sim xl from microsoft.  To get my apps etc, if that is causing the issue?


----------



## nate0 (Sep 23, 2022)

The device is only capable of so many bands.  The directory that houses the modem xml files is what decides which bands become alive or not on the device. It has direct access to the nv qualcomm paritions and edits them directly.  So you cannot just "copy" the bands over in that sense.


----------



## maximum56 (Sep 23, 2022)

Ok, I'm getting closer.  I flashed a few different FFU files successfully.

After I setup the Internet apn and check to apply apn under sim settings.

It will give me bars and visual vm is working.

When I go to call out it says the airplane mode is on and to turn it off, obviously this is not the case.

Any ideas?


----------



## nate0 (Sep 23, 2022)

maximum56 said:


> Ok, I'm getting closer.  I flashed a few different FFU files successfully.
> 
> After I setup the Internet apn and check to apply apn under sim settings.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you see no airplane mode icon in the tray and the airplane mode toggle is not enabled then no I have no idea what would be causing this..unless the multiple reflashes has just jumbled up the modem configs a bit.  If VVM is working then airplane mode certainly is off...unless you have WIFI Calling/VoWifi some how doing it or enabled.  Keep messing with it you might find the problem.


----------

